
30k Hours - breck
https://github.com/breck7/30000hours
======
Lowkeyloki
I find this so bizarre. I did some quick back of the envelope math and I've
found that I've been programming between 10k and 20k hours over the course of
a 9-year professional career. That seems simultaneously low and high depending
on how you look at it. I don't know that I can draw any concrete conclusions
or correlations between time spent and proficiency once you get to such a
large amount of time.

